# I want bigger tires on my Scrambler!



## Ruffy

Hello all. I am going crazy over tires! there are soooo many different brands out there. I am ripping my hair out trying to decide what to get. I am very limited because the odd rims bolt patteren. If I found a set of 12 inch rims I would be set. But so far I found a perfect set for my style of riding. The Interco Vampire Tire, 25x13-10, 4-ply 1 inch lug. Now it is much larger then the stock 22 inch tall tires but they should work. I know I might have to modify where my feet go a little bit to make a perfect fit. 
My question is if I go with 25 inchers on the rear then i guess i have to go 26 on front? I dont want it to mess with the 4x4 at all. I know how a 4x4 works in a truck and I want to keep it in sync for best performance. 
my style of riding is lots of mud and tons of rocks thats why I am thinking of the vampire. Rocks tear the heck out of small lug tires and I want my tires to last a long time. 

Any and all thoughts would be helpfull! 
So far my upgrades are:
New can. I am using a harley davidson muffler haha. i am good with a welder and the muffler works a ton better then the FMF can and that other junker that was on it.
I am in the middel of relocation the radiator up top like the can am has on its mud machines, also I am making a snorkel system for it. Any no my work doesnt look like back yard work. I am good at fabrication but not spelling lol. 
<!-- / message --><!-- controls -->


----------



## Polaris425

I snorked my scrambler. And yes you need to keep the fronts 1" taller than the rears. Vamps are great for mud, but I dont think you are going to like them in the rocks... Maybe look at Zilla's instead.


----------



## Ruffy

Polaris425 said:


> I snorked my scrambler. And yes you need to keep the fronts 1" taller than the rears. Vamps are great for mud, but I dont think you are going to like them in the rocks... Maybe look at Zilla's instead.


is there a way to change the rear sprocket to match the front drive shaft to meet the same ratio to keep both front and rear tires the same height? I will check the zillas out


----------



## adam6604

zilla's, mayhems, or the mudlites would be what i'd choose. those are all good general tires.. if you want more specific for rocks or mud we could help more with it, but for a general tire i'd do one of those 3.


----------



## Polaris425

Ruffy said:


> is there a way to change the rear sprocket to match the front drive shaft to meet the same ratio to keep both front and rear tires the same height? I will check the zillas out


I'm sure you could, but I wouldnt know which direction to go. Even then it might mess up the transmission. You could always look at swapping in a tranny from an explorer, so you will have LOW. I hear they basically bolt right up.


----------



## Tkn19s

I find this to be a very interesting topic since I have a scrambler and I have a set of Vampires I was going to put on it but rim size is wrong. Hummm....


----------

